# IBS C with extreme bloating



## dt1070 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi,
I've had IBS for 20 yrs..no dr has been able to help. I am currently waiting for Linzess. Had colonoscopy, SIBO, xrays, ct scans, blood tests----all negative. No celiac or gluten..borderline lactose...Have tried numerous antibiotics, probiotics, prebiotics, increased fiber with pills, foods and powders....I have done it all! I have extreme bloating now for over a month and look like I am 5 months pregnant. The only maintenance I am on is Miralax and many doses up to 6 a day as well as trying to keep gluten free, eating fruits and veggies and yoga...I don't think there is much more I can do----anyone else like this ? I am at my wits end here...


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes--again--i'm in this massive, five-months-pg bloating boat too! even the nurses agree i've got the pg look. not a partucularly good look when you're thin, grey haired and sixty.

i have had slow transit c for 50 years, and yes, like you, tried everything. i certainly have had plenty of time to do that...lol..

wish i had something positive to suggest for dealing with it and getting the bloat down but like i said--tried everything to no avail--because basically i'm bloated with backed up stool and unfortunately not much works to move that along anymore. i have switched to a low fiber diet in an attempt to keep the stool volume down but i can't say that has helped much with the bloat.

so in the meantime i wear a lot of loose jumpers and dresses--can't bear the feeling of pants across that bloated belly.

good luck to you. hope can find find something to get some relief.


----------



## dt1070 (Oct 28, 2012)

it really is a self esteem killer I'll say that! Linzess is coming out in Dec ---fingers crossed----- I will let you know how it works. Thank you so much for answering.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for keeping me posted on the linzess. i'll do the same. gastro said he'd have the office call me when the sales reps come by with the samples.

did you see this? this is the manufacutrer's web link where you can register for updates on linzess.

https://www.linzess.com/Register.aspx?WT.srch=1&guid=416060033&reference_ID=33&MTD=2


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

Do you guys (girls) think that the distention comes from trapped air or from being backed up?

I sometimes get extreme bloating for a few hours, but it passes.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

with me, it's both. usually stool, sometimes just air (if i'm lucky and the laxatives work well), sometimes both. never a dull moment--lol.

whenever the docs feel my belly, they tell me it's stool.


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

I can related to the extreme bloating. That is my number one symptom and it really kills my self esteem. I do believe it is from being backed up. In fact, I recently had an ultrasound (for other reasons) and the technician said I had a lot of bowel, code for your are backed up.


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

annie7 said:


> with me, it's both. usually stool, sometimes just air (if i'm lucky and the laxatives work well), sometimes both. never a dull moment--lol.
> 
> whenever the docs feel my belly, they tell me it's stool.


I think doctors like to tell you its bloating, but its really just backed up stool.

I don't know about you guys, but if I go in the morning I usually feel pretty awful by night time. Most regular people go once a day and feel great all day. Don't know why that is.


----------



## dt1070 (Oct 28, 2012)

it is definitely stool helping the bloat...I guess I just want to be able to stop that from happening...I do get a little bloat but this is has been really bad and I don't know how to not do it again...so I've started the papaya enzymes with every meal, no soda/tonic, and Heather's IBS fennel tea..I tried the charcoal caps too but only once cuz I'm still pooping black! I have felt better and the bloat has decreased..I upped my miralax again too...so I'm a pretty noisy gal! I've been going more than once it's just not pretty or complete....reallllyyy hoping for that new med!


----------



## pinkado (Oct 29, 2012)

hey there, 
i too can sympathise with you, bloating and backed up is my no.1 killer of feeling good, i have been hospitalised 3 times, as i stopped going...you know, no 2 for a month, which docs told me could kill me, yet, no cure, no advise apart from, take a laxative, but, when i do, the gas, its, well, horrid, i can't use the laxative to much, but, seems, if i don't, i back up, so I'm stuck in a cycle, use laxative, lock myself in a room with a fan and air fresheners and a do not come in sign for a day, then, finally, relief, but its short lived, after maybe, 4 days, i slow down again, all stops, and then i have about 2 weeks of nothing, no movement, and its back to laxative and lock down, I'm on an anti spasmodic which is meant to help, but, I'm not to sure, going back to docs next month to try and find something else

shame theres no cure, this illness is a complete personality killer, i am a shell and a slave to my IBS...but, with some luck i can fight back as I'm about to completely change my life to tackle it, so, fingers crossed, if i find something that works, i will let you all know


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

pinkado said:


> shame theres no cure, this illness is a complete personality killer, i am a shell and a slave to my IBS...but, with some luck i can fight back as I'm about to completely change my life to tackle it, so, fingers crossed, if i find something that works, i will let you all know


Agreed.

I've had several things wrong with me over the years, I have a damaged lower back which was in hideous pain for 6 months, i've had ross river fever in which you had a constant fever for the best part of the year. But nothing, absolutely nothing is anything like the IBS.

For some reason the IBS is connected to my mood, when its bad my mood is bad. People think its just a pain but I don't think they realize the isolation it brings.


----------



## 00200293 (Oct 30, 2012)

This video helped me with my IBS Colitis. Hope you get better!


----------



## aaltimas1 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi there, yea I can relate I can burp for hours straight it seems to be the cause of my pain, it seems that if my stomach is more irritated the more gas I get?? I can not figure out what makes my stomach irrated, what helps me during servre gas is to sit quietly and use a heating pad. Sometimes massage can help? I often phone somebody to help take my mind off of it, I pray too it seems to help. If it is getting close to bed time I use a muscle relaxant an it seem to really help don't know why?? I tried gas pills didn't seem to help to much but I keep them on hand anyways, if it is really bad sometime a gentle walk can help??? Depending on how bad it is, some time I have to just not eat because it causes even more pain and bloating. I like what another fellow wrote on the form one day he said that it is comforting for him to know that all things change, the gas evently goes down for me sometime it takes 8 hours but it goes and I can function again! Hang in there you are not alone and I feel that there got to be some mercy eventually! Some member have been granted to gift of relief.


----------

